# Can't instantiate Class -> ClassNotFoundException



## LordZed (26. Nov 2008)

Hi! Ich habe ein Projekt, das auf einem IBM WebSphere Application Server laufen soll. Wenn ich das Projekt lokal teste funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei, aber wenn ich es versuche auf dem Server zu starten kommt dieser Fehler:


```
[11/26/08 13:12:39:375 CET] 23509849 WebGroup      E SRVE0026E: [Servlet Error]-[javax.faces.FacesException: javax.faces.FacesException: Can't instantiate class: 'de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean'.. class de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean : java.lang.NullPointerException]: javax.servlet.jsp.JspException: javax.faces.FacesException: javax.faces.FacesException: Can't instantiate class: 'de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean'.. class de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean : java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.faces.taglib.html_basic.SelectOneMenuTag.doEndTag(SelectOneMenuTag.java:515)
	at org.apache.jsp._EditorVorlage._jspService(_EditorVorlage.java:220)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:89)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet$JspServletWrapper.service(JspServlet.java:388)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:745)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:843)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServicingServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:333)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:1075)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:583)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:211)
	at com.sun.faces.context.ExternalContextImpl.dispatch(ExternalContextImpl.java:322)
	at com.sun.faces.application.ViewHandlerImpl.renderView(ViewHandlerImpl.java:130)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:87)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.phase(LifecycleImpl.java:200)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:117)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:198)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.IdleServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:313)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:1075)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:583)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:211)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.forward(PageContextImpl.java:505)
	at org.apache.jsp._index._jspService(_index.java:76)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:89)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet$JspServletWrapper.service(JspServlet.java:388)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:745)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:843)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.IdleServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:313)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:1075)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:583)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:211)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.SimpleFileServlet.doGet(SimpleFileServlet.java:288)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:740)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.IdleServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:313)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:1075)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:583)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:211)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.WebAppInvoker.doForward(WebAppInvoker.java:139)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.WebAppInvoker.handleInvocationHook(WebAppInvoker.java:332)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.cache.invocation.CachedInvocation.handleInvocation(CachedInvocation.java:71)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srp.ServletRequestProcessor.dispatchByURI(ServletRequestProcessor.java:255)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.oselistener.OSEListenerDispatcher.service(OSEListener.java:334)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.http.HttpConnection.handleRequest(HttpConnection.java:56)
	at com.ibm.ws.http.HttpConnection.readAndHandleRequest(HttpConnection.java:657)
	at com.ibm.ws.http.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:453)
	at com.ibm.ws.util.ThreadPool$Worker.run(ThreadPool.java:937)
---- Begin backtrace for Nested Throwables
javax.faces.el.EvaluationException: javax.faces.FacesException: javax.faces.FacesException: Can't instantiate class: 'de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean'.. class de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean : java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.faces.el.ValueBindingImpl.getValue(ValueBindingImpl.java:206)
	at com.sun.faces.el.ValueBindingImpl.getValue(ValueBindingImpl.java:154)
	at javax.faces.component.UISelectItems.getValue(UISelectItems.java:110)
	at com.sun.faces.util.Util.getSelectItems(Util.java:600)
	at com.sun.faces.renderkit.html_basic.MenuRenderer.getOptionNumber(MenuRenderer.java:488)
	at com.sun.faces.renderkit.html_basic.MenuRenderer.renderSelect(MenuRenderer.java:465)
	at com.sun.faces.renderkit.html_basic.MenuRenderer.encodeEnd(MenuRenderer.java:430)
	at javax.faces.component.UIComponentBase.encodeEnd(UIComponentBase.java:720)
	at javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentTag.encodeEnd(UIComponentTag.java:623)
	at javax.faces.webapp.UIComponentTag.doEndTag(UIComponentTag.java:546)
	at com.sun.faces.taglib.html_basic.SelectOneMenuTag.doEndTag(SelectOneMenuTag.java:505)
	at org.apache.jsp._EditorVorlage._jspService(_EditorVorlage.java:220)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:89)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet$JspServletWrapper.service(JspServlet.java:388)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:745)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:843)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServicingServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:333)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:1075)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:583)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:211)
	at com.sun.faces.context.ExternalContextImpl.dispatch(ExternalContextImpl.java:322)
	at com.sun.faces.application.ViewHandlerImpl.renderView(ViewHandlerImpl.java:130)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.RenderResponsePhase.execute(RenderResponsePhase.java:87)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.phase(LifecycleImpl.java:200)
	at com.sun.faces.lifecycle.LifecycleImpl.render(LifecycleImpl.java:117)
	at javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet.service(FacesServlet.java:198)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.IdleServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:313)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:1075)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:583)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:211)
	at org.apache.jasper.runtime.PageContextImpl.forward(PageContextImpl.java:505)
	at org.apache.jsp._index._jspService(_index.java:76)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.runtime.HttpJspBase.service(HttpJspBase.java:89)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet$JspServletWrapper.service(JspServlet.java:388)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:745)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.jsp.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:843)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.IdleServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:313)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:1075)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:583)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:211)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.SimpleFileServlet.doGet(SimpleFileServlet.java:288)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:740)
	at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:853)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictServletInstance.doService(StrictServletInstance.java:110)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet._service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:174)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.IdleServletState.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:313)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.StrictLifecycleServlet.service(StrictLifecycleServlet.java:116)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstance.service(ServletInstance.java:283)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ValidServletReferenceState.dispatch(ValidServletReferenceState.java:42)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.servlet.ServletInstanceReference.dispatch(ServletInstanceReference.java:40)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.handleWebAppDispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:1075)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.dispatch(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:583)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.webapp.WebAppRequestDispatcher.forward(WebAppRequestDispatcher.java:211)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.WebAppInvoker.doForward(WebAppInvoker.java:139)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srt.WebAppInvoker.handleInvocationHook(WebAppInvoker.java:332)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.cache.invocation.CachedInvocation.handleInvocation(CachedInvocation.java:71)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.srp.ServletRequestProcessor.dispatchByURI(ServletRequestProcessor.java:255)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.oselistener.OSEListenerDispatcher.service(OSEListener.java:334)
	at com.ibm.ws.webcontainer.http.HttpConnection.handleRequest(HttpConnection.java:56)
	at com.ibm.ws.http.HttpConnection.readAndHandleRequest(HttpConnection.java:657)
	at com.ibm.ws.http.HttpConnection.run(HttpConnection.java:453)
	at com.ibm.ws.util.ThreadPool$Worker.run(ThreadPool.java:937)
Caused by: javax.faces.FacesException: javax.faces.FacesException: Can't instantiate class: 'de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean'.. class de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean : java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.faces.application.ApplicationAssociate.createAndMaybeStoreManagedBeans(ApplicationAssociate.java:266)
	at com.sun.faces.el.VariableResolverImpl.resolveVariable(VariableResolverImpl.java:78)
	at com.sun.faces.el.impl.NamedValue.evaluate(NamedValue.java:125)
	at com.sun.faces.el.impl.ComplexValue.evaluate(ComplexValue.java:146)
	at com.sun.faces.el.impl.ExpressionEvaluatorImpl.evaluate(ExpressionEvaluatorImpl.java:243)
	at com.sun.faces.el.ValueBindingImpl.getValue(ValueBindingImpl.java:173)
	... 83 more
Caused by: javax.faces.FacesException: Can't instantiate class: 'de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean'.. class de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean : java.lang.NullPointerException
	at com.sun.faces.config.ManagedBeanFactory.newInstance(ManagedBeanFactory.java:209)
	at com.sun.faces.application.ApplicationAssociate.createAndMaybeStoreManagedBeans(ApplicationAssociate.java:256)
	... 88 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: class de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean : java.lang.NullPointerException
	at java.beans.Beans.instantiate(Beans.java:223)
	at java.beans.Beans.instantiate(Beans.java:63)
	at com.sun.faces.config.ManagedBeanFactory.newInstance(ManagedBeanFactory.java:203)
	... 89 more
```

Mir ist klar, dass da steht, dass die Klasse "AuftragslisteBean" nicht gefunden wurde, aber die ist vorhanden, also weiß ich nicht wo der Fehler liegt.... kann mir jemand helfen, wo ich nach der Ursache suchen kann?


----------



## FArt (26. Nov 2008)

Glaube der Exception, die Klasse ist nicht im Klassenpfad der Enterpriseapplikation.

Wie ist das Ding denn deployt? Als WAR? Ich habe noch nicht mit Websphere gearbeitet, aber mit anderen App-Servern.... da kann man in der Regel verschiedene Deployment-Units voneinander trennen bzw. gemeinsam bzgl. Classloading konfigurieren.


----------



## LordZed (26. Nov 2008)

Das Programm ist als WAR installiert worden.
Alle Klassen liegen im Ordner WEB-INF/classes der Anwendung. Kann der Fehler irgendwie beim Einbinden der Klasse als managed bean entstehen? Hier mal der entsprechende Ausschnitt aus der faces-config.xml - die wohlbemerkt lokal einwandfrei funktioniert:


```
<managed-bean>
		<description>Liste aller vorhandenen Aufträge</description>
		<managed-bean-name>auftragsliste</managed-bean-name>
		<managed-bean-class>de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean</managed-bean-class>
		<managed-bean-scope>application</managed-bean-scope>
	</managed-bean>
```


----------



## Gast (26. Nov 2008)

Setze doch mal die CL Policy auf PARENT_LAST.


----------



## L (28. Nov 2008)

Hm, die Bean de.amb.anw.c2s.beans.AuftragslisteBean hat auch nen Standardkonstruktor ja ?


----------



## LordZed (1. Dez 2008)

Bitte was soll ich machen!? Was muss ich da wo einstellen? Es sei gesagt, dass ich keinen freien Zugang zur Admin-Konsole des Servers habe ;

Ja, die Klasse hat einen Standardkonstruktor!


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2008)

Du sollst die Class loading Policy auf PARENT_LAST stellen.

>>  Es sei gesagt, dass ich keinen freien Zugang zur Admin-Konsole des Servers habe ; 

Wie deployst du denn deine App??


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2008)

Ich schiebe die über nen Tool auf nen Unix-Server und stelle nen Auftrag an eine entsprechende Gruppe, die die Anwendung dann für mich installiert.


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2008)

Dann sag doch der Gruppe ds die CL Policy auf PARENT_LAST gesetzt werden solle.


----------



## LordZed (1. Dez 2008)

wie stelle ich das mit der CL Policy denn ein?


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert google noch 

http://publib.boulder.ibm.com/infoc....ws.ast.st.v6.doc/topics/tapplicationsv6.html


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2008)

Wir haben mal in der Admin-Konsole geguckt und es steht standartmäßig auf PARENT_FIRST.
Ich habe jetzt schon alles mögliche Versucht...
... ich hab auch mal die JSF-Bibliotheken aus dem LIB-Verzeichnis genommen, da die eigentlich über eine SharedLibrary auch eingebunden sein sollten. Sobald ich die weg lasse und nur noch als UserLibrary einbinde findet der die Klasse FacesServlet nicht mehr und macht überhaupt garnichts ^^


----------



## maki (1. Dez 2008)

>> Wir haben mal in der Admin-Konsole geguckt und es steht standartmäßig auf PARENT_FIRST. 

Hast du es nun mit PARENT_*LAST* versucht, oder nicht?


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2008)

meinte ich doch! ja hab ich, nein tuts nicht!


----------



## FArt (1. Dez 2008)

Bei JBoss kann ich sehen, welche Enterprise-Applikation von welchen ClassLoadern aus welchem Repository bedient werden, somit welche Ressourcen sie verwalten und von wo sie eine entsprechende Ressource beziehen.

Umgekehrt kann man auch eine beliebige Ressource in der Managementkonsole eingeben und man erhält die Information, welche(r) ClassLoader sich für das Ding zuständig fühlt und woher er das Ding bezieht.

Kann das Websphere auch? Diese Informationen wären sehr hilfreich bei der Ursachenforschung.



> Kann der Fehler irgendwie beim Einbinden der Klasse als managed bean entstehen?


Ja, das kann durchaus sein. In welchem Kontext soll die Klasse den geladen werden?


----------



## LordZed (2. Dez 2008)

Das Problem ist gelöst!
Nachdem ich mir dann mal dachte, dass es vielleicht nicht die Klasse AuftragslisteBean ist, die er nicht finden kann, sondern in der Klasse versucht eine andere Klasse zu instanzieren und DIESE nicht finden kann, hab ich den Fehler auch ganz schnell gefunden!

Nach 4 Tagen rumsucherei funzt jetzt endlich alles so wie es soll 

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## maki (2. Dez 2008)

*oops*


----------

